# This is my First Year Any Advice?



## patch1010 (May 3, 2010)

Never stop practicing, and make the first shot count. Have Fun!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Practice, practice right and learn good form to start.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Scout hard, find good sign, approach and place your stand down wind of the sign and practice with your bow until you can hit a grapefruit everytime at 30 yds. also try not to shoot over 15 to 20 yds. for the first few years.

Good luck,


----------



## spits30 (Mar 11, 2011)

always use scent control and sit still in stand(and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Practice is the only way to get good IMO. Just make sure that you don't just go out and shoot because then you can practice bad habbits which are not good. Remember to have good form and be consistent for every shot. Here is a thread that will help you shoot with good form.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1516736


^^^^^This^^^^^​


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

spits30 said:


> always use scent control and sit still in stand(and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you dont always have to use scent control, my dad has never used it in 35 years, I didnt use it for my first 5 years, it is just okay to have.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you dont always have to use scent control, my dad has never used it in 35 years, I didnt use it for my first 5 years, it is just okay to have.


It increased my chance of having a deer come in and not smell me by 90%!!! So I would highly reccomend it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It increased my chance of having a deer come in and not smell me by 90%!!! So I would highly reccomend it.


wanna know what cause my deer to come in? the weather channel and the right stand pick :smile:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> wanna know what cause my deer to come in? the weather channel and the right stand pick :smile:


I'm saying that it didn't help me see more deer, but it helped so they didn't smell me. Ever hear there "weeze" when they smell you. It lets every deer in the woods know that there is danger so you won't be getting much visits with the deer smelling you. thast why I use scent eliminaters and scent killer.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, I had a 115 class blow me, but I was 7 yards away, and sitting on the ground, nothing would of helped. but I would buy scent blocker if I wasnt an Elusion guy.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Just practice alot and mostly have fun doing it!


----------



## Deerslayer70 (Jul 10, 2011)

Practice, Practice, Practice. But remember to have good form because when you get sloppy you make bad habbits which are VERY hard to break..I shoot all throughout the year but when August and September roll around i shoot about 100 arrows EVERYDAY! because when October is here and that deer is in front of me It's the moment of truth, Take your best shot! Good Luck this fall and kill a biggin! AND ENJOY THE SPORT OF ARCHERY!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys don't argue about little things


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Guys don't argue about little things


not arguing, just having a little debate. I dont care either way, Ill use it if I end up getting a suit, but idc if I dont get it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> *not arguing, just having a little debate.* I dont care either way, Ill use it if I end up getting a suit, but idc if I dont get it.


x2. Just explaining on how it helped me with my deer season, but it doesn't affect other hunters.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> x2. Just explaining on how it helped me with my deer season, but it doesn't affect other hunters.


I can go either way, I got a free bottle of tinks vanish, and yes, im gonna use it cause I dont want to give it away, and I dont want to waste it. I would buy a scent blocker suit when I am done growing, but to spend 500 bucks on a camo suit, that I can grow out of in 1 season is crazy to me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I can go either way, I got a free bottle of tinks vanish, and yes, im gonna use it cause I dont want to give it away, and I dont want to waste it. I would buy a scent blocker suit when I am done growing, but to spend 500 bucks on a camo suit, that I can grow out of in 1 season is crazy to me.


Ya, I don't buy the suits I just use the spray and it works great and its alot cheaper than the suit.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Whatever... I see it as arguigng over trivial stuff


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent elimination isn't really important (although somewhat). As long as you play the wind you shouldn't have to much problem.

Have fun and don't be to worried about little things; just keep it to the basics for now.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Form is key. While you CAN get away with bad form and put them in the middle (I could point out form flaws on world record holders) it's a LOT harder to shoot consistently when you are doing it technically wrong. If you can find a good coach who knows what he/she is doing, get help from there. That or a JOAD club where they would teach you is good too. Just some instruction. If you can't find any of that, check out these videos. I agree with most of what he says, but the British do shoot a bit differently and I disagree with some of the theories (I do NOT recommend listening to the 22nd vid, for example). But, most of it is legit and can give you and idea where you should be. 

http://performance-archery.tv/


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

like everyone else said : practice, but remember perfect practice makes perfect. you need to get good form down


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have fun enjoying nature, killing a deer is an extra, but when the time comes on whatever deer you want to be your first ever aim in the middle because your going to be shaking  i know i was lol.... and oh yeah HAVE FUN!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i havent got a deer with a bow yet but i have shot at a deer before and it is tricky. i only had like 5 seconds. i went under her at 15 yds. i was so exsited because this was the first time ever that ive pulled my bow back when i was deer hunting. i was so mad that i droped my arm. what i do is try and practice every night so i can make those 5 second shots. ill get em the next time.


----------



## smackdown1 (Mar 6, 2011)

stick with pse and you will be fine


----------

